# Ambient Temperature



## Pantexan (Jun 20, 2011)

I am running a Honda EU3000i generator to power a Coleman 13,500 BTU/hr RV AC unit (8.4 amps for the compressor and 2.9 amps for the fan). The generator will operate for about an hour and then shuts down. Motor and everything just turns off. There is no indication of an overload (no lights, sparks, or hot electrical cords). Even with an overload the motor should continue to run but the generator output shuts off. After sitting for 30 minutes or so I can restart the generator and it works fine again. Ambient temperature is about 105oF I researched the Honda manual and it does not provide any guidance for high temperature operation other than more frequent maintenance. Can anyone provide suggestions on what could be going on?


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

Wonder if it could be something to do with the low oil shutdown? Although you should get a light with that provided your battery is good.

At those temps probably should run straight SAE 30 if your not already. The viscosity chart in the manual only goes to 110°F. I would guess your pushing the upper limits of both the engine and the electronics at those temps.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Pantexan said:


> I am running a Honda EU3000i generator to power a Coleman 13,500 BTU/hr RV AC unit (8.4 amps for the compressor and 2.9 amps for the fan). The generator will operate for about an hour and then shuts down. Can anyone provide suggestions on what could be going on?


Do you have an EU3000*is* or EU3000*i*? The *is*-model is electric/pull-start, the *i*-model has wheels/folding handle and is pull-start only. There is a Service Bulletin for the *i*-model from this past July for units that stop making power; the issue is worn insulation on the stator wires. It's for units with serial numbers between *EAVJ-10000001~EAVJ-1019448*. If your generator is in that range and depending on the date-of-purchase, a repair may be covered under warranty. You can contact Honda Customer Relations for more information: 770-497-6400. 

_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone. _


----------

